# Exhaust Systems



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey,

I am new, young, and very ignorant. Not going to sugarcoat it. Anyway, I know next to nothing about exhaust. The only thing i know is that the borla catbacks on an 03 Z06 Vette sound awesome. I am looking for a good setup to make my goat sound better. I would like it to be a little louder, but do not want the SLP's, those are too loud. At one point, I was looking at Magnaflow or Flowmasters. Anybody here have those and what do you think of them? 

I drive an 04 stock. Hope that helps.
I like the low, somewhat loud rumble. I want to grab attention.

Thanks!


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm partial to Bassani myself but also like the Borla and Corsa. Spin tech seems to be popular too but kinda loud for my taste.


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have Kooks headers and flowmaster super 40's with a custom H pipe, it sounds great n the car it is a little faint enough to hear but not loud enough to rattle your head or turn your radio up loud, on the outside it sounds wicked to, i think its the perfect setup for sound, i will have a utube video up in the spring


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

That sounds good Leah. I turn my radio up anyway, just didnt want to hear it inside the cabin. I really want a setup that when it gets up above 3k or so RPM's, it sounds INTIMIDATING... but I can still just cruise without it botherin me


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I really like my JBA setup. I'll try and get a video of it tomorrow. I gotta clean my car to have a dealer appraise it and getting a sound clip wouldn't be a bad idea too.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Magnaflow...it also was a GM approved optional exhaust (SAP)...I have Corsa Indys on my C5 Corvette and it seems like a nicer made system but is about twice the price...the Magnaflow isn't THAT much louder than stock...just be mindful of possible resonance with aftermarket systems (Corsa guarantees none...my Magnaflow has a slight bit when accelerating slowly in first gear...and how often will you do that  )
Bill


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I have Kooks Afterburners on my '05 and I've been very happy with them. A deep tone with controlled pop on decel - not at all raw or obnoxious sounding. I bought them based on the limited idea of sound that you can get from videos and they turned out to have exactly the effect I wanted. Reasonable cost for a quality product and you can install them without raising the car.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, I have heard that investing in headers first in the way to go, so any advice there? Im looking into spintech's for the muffler.


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

i have magnaflows and my friend has drivin my car and noticed that they were not loud in side the car but the other day i went by him and gave it a good rev and he said it sound great and he didnt think it was me cuz they were kinda loud


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I am going to end up with flowmaster super 44's or spintech super pro streets. Still dont know, would love to hear a magnaflow in real life though. Don't want to just x them out. 
Thanks everybody for your help!


----------



## Leahburk714 (Apr 22, 2010)

Alcorius said:


> I think I am going to end up with flowmaster super 44's or spintech super pro streets. Still dont know, would love to hear a magnaflow in real life though. Don't want to just x them out.
> Thanks everybody for your help!


I had magnaflows on mine before I bought the Flowmaster 40'S and did not like them at all they did not growl, I know they are better for airflow and power gain but I was not impressed by sound with them, so if u r looking for sound and not power gain I wouldn't get them cause I know I was diappointed with them n they cost more then FM. This is just my opinion, also I didn't have my headers on when i bought them so they might have made a different sound. I am very HAPPY with my super 40's FM, gives the perfect ballance. 

Im going to try n get a video of my sound setup this week for u I think u will like it, its nice enough to hear on the inside but evil on the out when im n second n punch, it screams!!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are going to ever get long tube headers put those on first before deciding on where you want to go with it. They add considerable volume and change the tone.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i have kooks headers , no cats , no mufflers and love it ! But u have to like load!


----------



## RunksGoat (May 16, 2010)

Alcorius said:


> I think I am going to end up with flowmaster super 44's or spintech super pro streets. Still dont know, would love to hear a magnaflow in real life though. Don't want to just x them out.
> Thanks everybody for your help!


Hey man,
I've narrowed it down to these two mufflers as well! I'm torn, but possibly leaning towards the super pro streets...how's your decision going?


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm leaning the same way as you. No idea though, gotta budget right. I want to put a new HU in first and gotta still fund the gf so the mufflers will come in when i get to college.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

go with the spintechs bud they are awesome


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

If you've settled on a Spintech, you should get the H pipe... X pipe on that system sounds like crap. Sounds pretty old-school mated to a cam.

I bought a Bassani for something not so obvious, but free flowing and with a performance tone. I'm satisfied.


----------



## Davetti (Nov 14, 2009)

Exhaust systems are an individual, and personal choice. What ever sounds good to you and is asthetically pleasing, get them. I run Corsa and like it alot. If by chance you are in the market for JBA, catted midpipes for your 2004 GTO, I have a brand new pair with 120 miles on them I'm selling for half the price.


----------



## 2004killagoat (Sep 7, 2010)

*Magnaflow*



silversport said:


> Magnaflow...it also was a GM approved optional exhaust (SAP)...I have Corsa Indys on my C5 Corvette and it seems like a nicer made system but is about twice the price...the Magnaflow isn't THAT much louder than stock...just be mindful of possible resonance with aftermarket systems (Corsa guarantees none...my Magnaflow has a slight bit when accelerating slowly in first gear...and how often will you do that  )
> Bill


I just got a Magnaflow exhaust system put on my 04 gto. I also noticed a slight resonance when accelerating slowly in 1st gear. I'm satisfied with it, although it sounds STOCK when idleing but when you get over 3500 rpm's it's got a nice sound.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

is this running on stock headers? if it is you'll definitely notice a change if you do LT's or shorties..I plan on just doing Pacesetter coated headers and probably going to piece together the rest for a full 3in back off the headers.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i am in the market too. i am thinking of jb coated headers due to being good quality and cheaper or kooks, with borla catback. 

was thinking of magnaflow, have them on my Fbody car and they sound incredible, not loud not quiet but a big difference from stock. however, my concern with magnaflow is that on my firebird, after 2.5 yrs, the carpet inside the car has becoming brown/yellowish. im thinking this is due to cheap steel they used to assamble the exhaust. the stock exhaust on my other car has been on for almost 10 years before i started seeing this brown color from gasses from exhaust.

so question is how much better quality is borla than magnaflow?


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

In my opinion flowmasters sound a little raspy when you're at WOT. Corsa is nice but too expensive and magnaflow sounds real similar to corsa. I'll be installing an SLP LM 2 once I get my car shipped to europe (gotta pass inspection first ). The LM 2 has a great sound btw deep and means business.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

firebird said:


> so question is how much better quality is borla than magnaflow?


I would say the quality of the metal, coating, etc. is about the same. both systems will hole up to the weather just fine. 

Quiet @ idle but loud at WOT = Magnaflow

Can't say as though I have first hand experience with Borla sound but people seem to like their systems.


----------



## 2004killagoat (Sep 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Since this post I did a cam swap and got SLP long tube headers. With high flow cats.Specs of the cam are 234/228 590/540 112
And now she sounds like a beast...


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Browning of the carpeting has more to do with lack of heat shielding on the car than the muffler. I have Borla XS Pro mufflers on a custom exhaust system fro the headers back. I love the sound as they are somewhat adult quiet at cruise and it roars at WOT


----------



## Zebra (Sep 2, 2006)

I have the Magnaflow catback with JBA short headers, and factory cats. It was quiet, at first. It took a few thousand miles before the system started to growl. 

It has a low "bassy" rumble at idle, but roars at WOT.


----------

